# AB-Magazin-Schnurrartikel



## Tinsen (1. Juli 2003)

hi,

es ist schon interessant, was die einzelnen hersteller sagen bzw. nicht sagen (also gar nicht erst antworten).

die antwort von platil war ja der hammer. das man so beschissen wird als kunde war mir nicht bewußt.

habe neulich erst eine 25er mono mit angegebenen 7,8 kilo von tubertini gekauft. nach dem lesen dieses artikels wird sich der wert wohl stark "verändern" 

raptor macht nur werbung für sich, was aber auch nicht verkehrt ist. 

vielen dank für die mühe und vorarbeit diesen artikel zu erstellen. kommerzielle angelzeitungen aus dem kiosk bekommen sowas irgendwie nicht auf die reihe ... (die bescheissen uns doch auch nur mit ihren bildern  !)


----------



## udorudi (1. Juli 2003)

Wow !!!
…ich bin begeistert:  großen Dank an alle, die mir mit ihrer Recherche und dem Artikel wieder Stückchen die Augen geöffnet haben :m :m :m 
…ich bin enttäucht: es gibt doch mehr böse Menschen auf dieser Welt als ich dachte

Gruß aus HH

Udo


----------



## Franky (1. Juli 2003)

Moin moin,

ich hab ja schon ein paar Tage vor Euch diesen Artikel gekannt... Auch mich haben die Antworten vom Hocker gehauen. Sicher macht Lozetex ein wenig Werbung für seine Raptor, aber im oberen Teil gibt Herr Lorch doch einen sehr interessanten Teil wieder, wo er in die Technik der Herstellung sowie der möglichen Rohstoffe angibt. Am interessantesten für mich dieser Satz:



> ... Diese Abstufen sind aufgrund des Rohmaterials gar nicht möglich – nicht einmal im Entferntesten !!!! ...



Ich will nix sagen, aber komischerweise kommen Antworten der Hersteller, denen ich bisher am meisten vertraute, vorn weg Herr Kummerow von Waku (Stroft GTM als monofiles "Zugpferd" und GTP als Vorbildgeflochtene) und Platil, von denen ich die Xtra, Match und Strong sehr gerne benutze. Sicher sind noch einige andere Hersteller dabei, die sich hier nicht gemeldet haben, denen ich aber vertraue (Zebco Quattron XT, Quantum Sealine, Ultra 200 von Gigafish) - aber genauso habe ich mehrere Spulen "Restmüll" bei mir liegen, die als "hochwertiges Copolymer" ("ähnlich Stroft GTM") verkauft wurden und im Praxistest total vergeigt haben.
Für mich alles sehr aufschluss- und lehrreich... Als Fazit für mich - ich bleibe bei den Schnüren, denen ich bisher vertraut habe! Ist sicherlich nicht die falsche Entscheidung!


----------



## havkat (2. Juli 2003)

Mein Reeeden!

Mono? Stroft!

Habe feddich!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juli 2003)

Wohl jeder der sich schon mal ne geflochtene Schnur gekauft hat, hat sich wohl gewundert, wie unterschiedlich dick die bei gleichem angegebenen Durchmesser ausfallen können. Is also eigentlich ja nix Neues.
Dennoch war ich bei der Umfrage sehr überrascht. Zum einen dass nicht nur bei den geflochtenen Schnüren wohl Angabe und Realität nicht immer übereinstimmen, sondern dass das auch in wohl nicht geringem Masse bei monofilen Schnüren so ist.
Ich freue mich besonders dass trotzdem einige Hersteller und Händler geantwortet haben und möchte mich ausdrücklich dafür bedanken.
Denn so kann nun klein Angler, aber auch kein Händler mehr sagen, er wüsste davon nichts. 
Und diese Informationen sind sicher sowohl im Interesse der Angler wie auch im Interesse aller seriösen Anbieter.


----------

